# Foreign body foot



## vcheekati (Oct 29, 2015)

Can we code foreign removal from foot with out incision ?


----------



## manib84@yahoo.com (Nov 6, 2015)

Without being able to read the OP notes I can direct you to review codes 28190-28192 and see if the description is what the physician has done. Main thing you need to know here is how far (layers of skin). Report 28190 if the foreign body is located beneath the skin in the subcutaneous tissue. Report 28192 if the foreign body lies deeper in the foot below the subcutaneous layer. 

Hope this helps!

Imani


----------



## DeLisa_Smith (Aug 2, 2019)

See _CPT Assistant_, December 2013, Volume 23, Issue 12, page 16; it explains the difference between 10120 and 28190 based on depth of foreign body; 10120 being incision made into skin and subcutaneous; 28190 "If the fascia was penetrated and the foreign body was within the fascia, subfascial, or muscle, then the Musculoskeletal series of codes would be reported."


----------



## jdibble (Aug 5, 2019)

vcheekati said:


> Can we code foreign removal from foot with out incision ?


If there is no incision than you can't code any of the incision codes. How was it removed - tweezers? If it wasn't done by any incision it should be included in the E/M code and not billed separately.


----------

